# Photoshop CS6 on sale



## EELinneman (Aug 25, 2012)

I saw a posting that B&H has Photoshop CS6 on sale for $249, but the details were unclear how this would work. So, a bit of searching found it elsewhere for $249 out the door. Here is where I ordered a copy:

http://www.videoguys.com/Item/Adobe+Photoshop+CS6+(BOX%2c+WIN)/756335343505.aspx

Enjoy,
Eric


----------



## Menace (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## squarebox (Aug 26, 2012)

seems D800 heard the similar rumor

http://d800.org/2012/08/promo-400-off-adobe-photoshop-cs6/

It seems very fishy though... Nothing is listed on B&H's site about the deal. And that videoguys site has some worrisome reviews.

Eric, has your item shipped/ been recieved?


----------



## skitron (Aug 28, 2012)

I received an email from Adorama for this offer. I doubt I'll buy it though. Capture One handles all of the heavy lifting for me and I use PS Elements to host a few plugins for manufacturing pixels when needed (Knoll Light Factory and Magic Bullet PhotoLooks).


----------



## EELinneman (Sep 1, 2012)

squarebox said:


> seems D800 heard the similar rumor
> 
> http://d800.org/2012/08/promo-400-off-adobe-photoshop-cs6/
> 
> ...



Squarebox,

The vendor gave me a USPS tracking number which shows a package on it's way. Should be here early next week and I'll report back then.

E


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 1, 2012)

Do NOT buy it from Direct Software Connection.


----------



## replay0 (Sep 1, 2012)

B&H sent me an email for Photoshop CS6 for $250. I bought it, and it arrives next week. I figure this will be good enough to last me for a very long time.


----------



## EELinneman (Sep 2, 2012)

My copy arrived from TheVideoGuys.com yesterday. Installed, valid serial number and it's working just fine. Sometimes, when it seems too good to be true, it is true. Now, if it were just one vendor offering this type of deal....


----------



## noisejammer (Sep 3, 2012)

B&H offered a single-shot promo code to people who had purchased an Adobe product from them in the past. I jumped at the chance and now have and received CS6 on Thursday. $400 savings are not to be sniffed at


----------



## gmikol (Sep 3, 2012)

I bought LR4 from B&H a couple of months ago, and I never got a promo code. I wonder what's up...

--Greg


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 3, 2012)

I got an email from B&H a few days ago that had CS6 @$400 off if you purchased it with LR4. It was a 24 hour sale only. Was a pretty good deal for about $385.


----------

